# Espantasuegras/matasuegras



## yaya.mx

Alo, hace ya algunos días tengo una duda, ¿cómo se dice espantasuegras en italiano? Lo he buscado por todas partes y lo único que encontré fue una página de artículos para fiestas donde los llamaban "lingue di suocera", ¿es así? 

Les dejo la definición por si las moscas:
*
1.     * f. Tubo enroscado de papel que tiene un extremo cerrado, y el otro terminado en una boquilla por la que se sopla para que se desenrosque bruscamente el tubo y asuste por broma.

Gracias por anticipado


----------



## Argótide

yaya.mx said:


> Alo, hace ya algunos días tengo una duda, ¿cómo se dice espantasuegras en italiano? Lo he buscado por todas partes y lo único que encontré fue una página de artículos para fiestas donde los llamaban "lingue di suocera", ¿es así?
> 
> Les dejo la definición por si las moscas:
> *
> 1.     * f. Tubo enroscado de papel que tiene un extremo cerrado, y el otro terminado en una boquilla por la que se sopla para que se desenrosque bruscamente el tubo y asuste por broma.
> 
> Gracias por anticipado



¿Sabes que nunca he visto una espantasuegras en Italia? ¿Existirán? 

Parece que aparte de una especialidad de panedería, sí se llaman lingue di suocera:

http://www.carnivalsuperstore.net/scripts/prodview.asp?idproduct=1295&idaff=1166

Saludos a Ensenada, por si andas por allá...


----------



## yaya.mx

Sí, yo también lo encontré en una página web, pero como que de repente usan palabras que los nativos ni en cuenta. Por eso buscaba confirmación

Por ahora todavía estoy en BG, pero dentro de poco regreso a Ensenadita  (sDq)


----------



## Neuromante

¿Eso no son los *Gratacapi*? O algo por el estilo. Sí existen, los he visto en Lupo Alberto


----------



## Malaia

Neuromante said:


> ¿Eso no son los *Gratacapi*? O algo por el estilo. Sí existen, los he visto en Lupo Alberto


Es curioso, he buscado "lingue di suocera" en imágenes de google y me han salido las "lenguas de gato" españolas; y si llevaran anjonjolín, serían "colines" cordobeses.


----------



## yaya.mx

Malaia said:


> Es curioso, he buscado "lingue di suocera" en imágenes de google y me han salido las "lenguas de gato" españolas; y si llevaran anjonjolín, serían "colines" cordobeses.


Sí, de hecho por eso como que no me convence, pero ningún nativo se digna en confirmar o desmentir


----------



## Neuromante

No, me había equivocado. Ya decía yo que esa palabra era otra cosa.

Se dice "*Gratachecca*" y no solo lo he leído en Lupo Alberto sino que me la enseñaron en Roma.


----------



## Argótide

yaya.mx said:


> Sí, de hecho por eso como que no me convence, pero ningún nativo se digna en confirmar o desmentir



Creo que andan todos en las playas, Yaya.  A lo mejor te responden mañana.

Neuromante, si acaso, será "grattachecca", pero ése es el nombre que le dan a lo que en  México conocemos como "raspado" (refresco hecho con hielo granizado), o sea una especie de _granita. _


----------



## Joan bolets

Como veo que los nativos latitan aquí, me permito de escribir sólo para decir que sí existen en Italia (yo tenia uno/una) pero no tengo la mínima idea de como se llamen...

Lingua de suocera me parece un poco absurdo....los niños todavia no saben de qué se trata cuando se hable de suegras


----------



## yaya.mx

Joan bolets said:


> Lingua de suocera me parece un poco absurdo....los niños todavia no saben de qué se trata cuando se hable de suegras


Bueno, pero siguiendo ese razonamento creo que _matasuegras_ sería impensable.


----------



## Silvia10975

Ho controllato... (magari fossi in spiaggia hehe) io le ho sempre chiamate _Trombette di carnevale_. Negli store italiani in internet tuttavia ho visto che vengono chiamate _Lingue di suocera,_ però giuro che non le ho mai sentite chiamare così!
Silvia


----------



## karunavera

Io le conosco bene perchè da bambina me le comprevano sempre a carnevale, qui a Napoli le chiamiamo lingue di Menelik!!.....ma non so perché...
Baci.


----------



## yaya.mx

O sea que se usan solo durante el Carnaval? No en las fiestas de cumpleaños de niños?


----------



## Silvia10975

Più che altro a carnevale... Per le feste dei bimbi non le ho mai usate (per lo meno io ).
Silvia


----------



## karunavera

No, solo durante el Carnaval...!


----------

